# Dischidia nummularia



## Amphiman (Nov 8, 2007)

Well i was looking at spring valley tropicals and there "mounting plants" when i realized i had no clue how to care for Dischidia nummularia or its mounting plant comrades.. telling me how to care for "mounting plants" would be awesome...can you plant Dischidia nummularia in soil?.. can it be mounted on my prized possession (AKA my all oak bark background.. yah i know!) how do.. those.. plants work?


----------



## harrywitmore (Feb 9, 2004)

Ok, so the first important thing about keeping mounted plants is to live in a tropical paradise. :lol: 
If that's not possible Florida will do. If that's not in the plans then you need to keep them in a warm, 70f-80f environment and humid 80% is perfect. D nummularia will not do well in the substrate in a viv or at least that is my opinion. I have it placed on a wood log in one of my terrariums and it has done well. It can rot at the drop of a hat if kept too wet. Water sparingly.
Better yet, ask the man who grew it. He's a master at mounted plants.


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

I'm a "Master" now? :wink: :lol: 

Amphiman,

The mounted plants are more directed at people who can grow these in a greenhouse, outside in warm climates or hanging inside (in front of a bright window). For the viv, you'd be better off getting some cuttings and mounting them on your background. With the humidity, Dischidia nummularia will do excellent. Let me know if you'd like to purchase some cuttings, we have 4 different clones of D. nummularia available.


----------

